# Class Action Lawsuit



## bsdubois (Jul 13, 2017)

Has anyone heard anything about a class action lawsuit against Chevy/GM because of the numerous design deficiencies with the Cruze? 

The Cruze will be absolutely worthless on a trade in. The consumer gets screwed multiple times.

This forum alone should demonstrate there are serious issues with the Cruze.

Thank you.

Brían S Du Bois


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

<Not speaking as a moderator>

There is no such thing as a car that's a good investment. So far you've started three threads:

One complaining about parts sourcing on a car that was designed by a worldwide team and built in multiple countries. This one tells me you don't understand the design and manufacturing process for all modern vehicles.

One complaining about a P0171 code in a used 5 year old 1.8L Cruze. This one is a valid issue, but may be nothing more than age on the parts. Claiming it's a GM defect is unprovable however. Part design changes occur all the time as well, usually because the supplier updates something. You simply don't know how the car was maintained and the Gen 1 LS doesn't have a history of this issue.

This thread, looking for a class action suit against GM for what appears to be a huge misunderstanding of how cars are designed and manufactured combined with an apparently uncommon failure in the car's engine. Yes, the 1.4T engine has a common problem with the intake manifold and PCV system, but the 1.8 in your daughter's car doesn't share the same part.


----------



## bsdubois (Jul 13, 2017)

It is still s piece of ****! I should have known anything remotely connected to GM would be a GM propeganda and mutual admiration society.

I will never own a new GM product again.

PS My Son purchased a used 1996 C1500WT with low actual mileage. We have done general maintenance and replaced a few items. It is an amazing truck. This was the first year for the Vortec engine. Perhaps he was lucky.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I've been extremely happy with every gm I've owned. 

Born gm. Will die gm. Cuz I'm a diehard.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

bsdubois said:


> It is still s piece of ****! I should have known anything remotely connected to GM would be a GM propeganda and mutual admiration society.


You probably should get your mental condition checked out.



bsdubois said:


> I will never own a new GM product again.


Sounds like you didn't own a new one to begin with, so, you can't own a new one again if you didn't already own one.



bsdubois said:


> PS My Son purchased a used 1996 C1500WT with low actual mileage. We have done general maintenance and replaced a few items. It is an amazing truck. This was the first year for the Vortec engine. Perhaps he was lucky.


He wasn't lucky - there's tons of those still running strong on the roads.


----------



## bsdubois (Jul 13, 2017)

I have come to a conclusion. This group is full of a$$holes. I am sorry I wasted my time on suck a pathetic group. I made the mistake in presuming people have the ability to work on their own vehicles. Obviously, this is not the case.

I am sorry I wasted my time.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

bsdubois said:


> I have come to a conclusion. This group is full of a$$holes.


Like a lot of places, we tend to reflect the type of people who come here. 

Did any of us design for GM? No.
Are any of us in a position to do anything? Just with our own cars.
Really, what did you expect us to do? Bow down to your superior intellect?
We want to enjoy our cars, not b**** about them.
Sure, there's some common problems that are annoying. But in the history of cars, there are those that are far worse.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

bsdubois said:


> I should have known anything remotely connected to GM would be a GM propeganda and mutual admiration society.
> ...
> I have come to a conclusion. This group is full of a$$holes.


You show here that you knew you were engaging Chevy fans, but you chose to demonstrate your very abrasive, anti-Chevy attitude anyway.

How did you expect people to react?

FWIW, I think you found the source of your P0171.

Doug






BN No Results Page







www.barnesandnoble.com





.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

bsdubois said:


> Has anyone heard anything about a class action lawsuit against Chevy/GM because of the numerous design deficiencies with the Cruze?
> 
> The Cruze will be absolutely worthless on a trade in. The consumer gets screwed multiple times.
> 
> ...


You can't be serious!!!!!! Every car has some potential problems and will/does suffer depreciation. Its funny everything you are complaining about I have never experienced with the 5 Cruzes I have owned. I have had p0299 issue on one of the cars but I had it repaired and no more problems.


----------



## 88bradb (Jul 2, 2019)

Patman said:


> You can't be serious!!!!!! Every car has some potential problems and will/does suffer depreciation. Its funny everything you are complaining about I have never experienced with the 5 Cruzes I have owned. I have had p0299 issue on one of the cars but I had it repaired and no more problems.


 In all fairness if you have had 5 cruzes,it doesn't sound like you are keeping them long enough to be out of warranty or have problems with. Maybe I am missing something?


----------



## gannman2000 (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a 2014 Cruze ECO with the 1.4L turbo, had it since mile one.
140k miles, and it's been a very reliable car thus far.
The only issue I have run into is with the coil pack at ~117k miles.
And just last night, it appears that the aftermarket coil pack gave out on me.
Fortunately, the coil pack is cheap (~$70) and very easy to replace, so not a big deal.


----------



## joelunchbox (Aug 8, 2018)

Cars and people. I seriously believe that some cars and some people do not mix well. My (ex) wife bought a 1980 Chevette new. I started dating her about six months later. I did all maintenance on this car. I replaced two starter solenoids, the carb (linkage literally wore out on it), U-Joints (not really needed but why not at 100,000 miles) and two timing belts. We gave the car to her parents to drive for a couple of years. When we got it back it had 150,000+ miles on it. Original motor, transmission (Changed fluid and filter), alternator, and maybe the water pump (don't remember doing it). I hated ShoveIts when I met her and it. That car is one of the best cars I have been associated with. We still own the car. Too many memories to get rid of it. That car was treated well, driven sanely, and had a good mechanic take care of it. It was running when parked. We are waiting to paint it and get it back on the road some time. All you hear is how bad Chevettes are. I dare to say that if you treat a car reasonably, and have reasonable expectations for the car-you will have a good experience with that vehicle. I am still learning about my wife's Cruze. I can tell you one thing, if in doubt, change plugs. At 70,000+ it made a big difference. I am used to 100,000 mile plug changes. It's a nice car and it gets treated very well by my wife.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

bsdubois said:


> I am sorry I wasted my time.


I'm sorry you wasted our time, get lost


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

My dealer replaced a water pump under warranty during an oil change.

#classaction


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Snipesy said:


> My dealer replaced a water pump under warranty during an oil change.


Mine did the same while I have having some other work done. In fairness, I pointed out that I was losing coolant, so I'm sure they looked for that.


----------

